# concrete pavers lattice type?



## Steve Manning (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking at spec'ing some of these for a parking lot in Tenn. Anybody know any manufacturers close by? Any idea on construction cost when backfilled with stone? sand? 

I've got a call in to a local contractor who is certified by the ICPI so if he calls back I should get my answer. Just thought I'd ask here also.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

Pavestone makes one called Grasstone and Belgard makes one called Turfstone. Both should have numerous vendors in your area if you check out their websites. I am sure there are other manufacturers but none come to mind right this minute. Installation cost I can not help you with as I have not done any pavers in several years and I wouldn't know your cost for materials, labor, overhead etc.

Keep in mind for parking lots you will need to know if it is light vehicular traffic or heavy. Heavy traffic requires a tremendous amount of base material but again that will depend on the type of soil you are on, etc. ICPI certified contractor should have all this information.


----------



## edciscoe (Mar 18, 2009)

A company of Cincinnati OH makes a nice one, Reading Rock's Turflock paver system, I know a few companies in Knoxville work with them.


----------



## Rocha_Const (Feb 7, 2010)

There are plenty of well known brands. I do not know if Belgard or Techo block (one of the best) supply your area.

Just look on google and ALWAYS call the supplier for speficications if they do not have them on the web already. It is much safer than calling the "store" where you buy them.

If the project is big enough, the paver company will even send a salesperson to meet you and explain you how to do it.

At least, that is how it works with the ones I just mentioned.

Good luck!


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The owners of Belgard are the largest producers of concrete products in the U.S. and have several brand depending on the location. Their products are available in almost all areas.


----------

